# Judas



## S. Spence (May 23, 2007)

I was thinking about Judas the other day and I'd be interested to find out what credobaptists (CBs) make of this.

CBs hold that baptism is only to be administered to the elect, however no one knows who the elect are and so occasionally unbelievers are baptised – everyone agrees on this point. If it were possible to know who the elect were, then only these would be baptised.

Does this match with what we find in scripture?

There was one who knew the hearts of men, He knew those that were elect or not, yet Jesus still 'allowed' Judas to be baptised.

I would like to know why Judas was baptised from a credo perspective. 
I don't think we can say Judas was baptised on a false profession like Simon Magus, (the Apostles could not see into Simon's heart, but Christ could.)

I’m not trying to be controversial; I’m just interested in how others would answer this.


----------



## Poimen (May 23, 2007)

I'm not trying to throw a wrench in your argument but where does it say Judas was baptized? I know John 4:1-2 says that the disciples baptized but I was not aware that Judas himself was ever baptized. 

Thanks (from a fellow paedo-baptist)!


----------



## S. Spence (May 23, 2007)

> I'm not trying to throw a wrench in your argument but where does it say Judas was baptized? I know John 4:1-2 says that the disciples baptized but I was not aware that Judas himself was ever baptized.
> 
> Thanks (from a fellow paedo-baptist)!



This is also something I've thought about but as you say if the disciples baptised others, we would assume they were baptised as well.

I view baptism as the sign of entrance into the visible church and its benefits and when we see the Lord allowing Judas to partake of the Lord's Supper would it not logical to assume that Judas was baptised?


----------



## satz (May 23, 2007)

I won't claim to be very knowledgeable, but do many reformed baptists say baptism is for the elect?

I would have thought the majority would say baptism is on professon, not election.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 23, 2007)

Interesting question.

My take is that Judas' purported entrance into covenant membership was by circumcision.

I see no _direct_ evidence that he was baptized into John's baptism, though the fact that many in Israel were -- note Andrew who was to become an apostle (John 1:35 ff) -- makes it likely. This was only a baptism of repentance, and not the baptism accompanying the new birth.

I am not sure what Christ's baptism was (John 3:26; 4:1, 2); possibly a continuation of John's "unto repentance".

Judas did not live till the time "baptism into Christ" commenced.


----------

